# Happy Birthday RobertBruce



## PB Moderating Team

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-RobertBruce (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro

A double blessing by being on the Sabbath.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RobertBruce

Thanks, Chaps! God has been good.


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!


----------



## Gforce9

Happy Birthday, David!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy belated birthday, David!


----------

